

If Google was Iran, wouldn’t we be scared right now?  - EastSmith
http://www.inquisitr.com/3233/if-google-was-iran-wouldnt-we-be-scared-right-now/

======
ideamonk
the us would have been scared for sure and would have started a war on Iran on
some or the other pretext... and such a technology would have failed to affect
our lives as it has right now -- www.google.com

~~~
ideamonk
-1 points by ideamonk for freedom of imaginitive speech.

